# Man sets sights on eye-popping record



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Man sets sights on eye-popping record*

Claudio Paulo Pinto is looking to break an eye-popping record. Literally. Pinto can pop his eyeballs out of their sockets at least 7 millimeters (0.3 inches), a national record for eye-popping according to RankBrasil, an organization modeled after the Guinness Book of World Records that lists Brazilian records.

A former driver, Pinto got a job scaring visitors in a commercial haunted house in Belo Horizonte, 210 miles north of Rio de Janeiro. But he recently was laid off, and now he seeks international recognition for his ability.

"I was measured by an opthamologist on television in January. I could pop my eyes out 7 millimeters," Pinto said by telephone Saturday. "Since then, my capacities have improved over 50 percent."

That could put Pinto close to the record. The title of "furthest eyeball popper" in the Guinness Book of World Records currently belongs to Kim Goodman of Chicago, who can pop her eyeballs 11 milimeters (0.43 inches) out of her sockets.

Pinto's ability is called "globe luxation." Doctors say it can strain blood vessels and nerves between the eyes and the head and feels unpleasant but usually doesn't cause lasting damage.

Pinto says he's been luxating his globes since he was 9 years old and "it doesn't hurt a bit."


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Ha. I came here to post it, and see you've beat me to it! LOL
Anyway, just to gross out everyone, here is a photo:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Haahah nice - works much better with the visual!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

And people think that we who hang out on forums have nothing better to do...


----------

